# Smokers pipe making video see how this guy uses a circular saw?



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Dangerous or what? I simply could not believe my eyes .Watch and please tell me what you think of his technique.Bordering on madness I think.Alistair


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh man…."not me, not now"!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Scary. But these guys sure know what they are doing, I wouldn't want to try it. A band saw would be nicer, but like I said these guys have done it many, many times, but that one slip….


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

When he was at the saw….. I cringed as he pushed the wood past that open spinning blade. I found my self looking at his hands and counting his fingers then looking for blood spat. Yikes!

But it regardless of the dangerous saw operation the video was very interesting. I guess he knows his limits. ﻿


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

All I can day is: DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME. Watching it made me cringe. I couldn't watch it through.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Hell with that.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

I had to watch it through .. I might have had to give him a "HAND".....

I can only say that because I didn't have too.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The way the saw is setup, the cut is similar to that of a band saw. Very impressive, and obviously something that they have been doing for at least 70 years based on the narration (and apparently without much incident as they still have all their digits). I wouldn't want to try it myself, but I applaud their skill.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

What he is doing is forbidden by the european (EC) law. The least annoying thing is when he gets an accident he don,t get any insurance payment.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Italians are more manly and don't mind losing a finger or hand to prove it.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The way the saw is setup, the cut is similar to that of a band saw.
Sorry that's just not true. A bandsaw cuts very differently to a circular saw .The physics involved are no way even similar.
A circular saw can throw the wood back towards you and even if it climbs the cut draw your hand into the blade.Doing this with no jig or pushsticks is foolhardy and very dangerous. I reckon it will only be a question of when a serious accident will occur as oposed to if.The man is either, very badly trained, or an idiot Ssorry it has nothing about brave Italians.Just a lifetimes supply of very dangerous bad habits along with no idea of the dangers involved .If he did he simply would not do this.There is not a competent wood worker alive who thinks this is brave or acceptable or would condone this in any way. I actually feel sorry for him so far he's been very lucky. IMHO Alistair


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The way the saw is setup, the cut is similar to that of a band saw.

*Sorry that's just not true. A bandsaw cuts very differently to a circular saw .The physics involved are no way even similar.*

I was referring to the direction of the cut.. the blade is travelling downward when it meets the wood, and the piece is held firmly on a stationary table, very much like that of a band saw. The physics involved doing the same process with a table saw would be very different. And as the narrator mentions, they have been doing it that way for at least 70 years, so I'm sure lack of training isn't an issue.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I wouldn't do this, and am glad I don't have those shoes to fill for a living. I don't use tobacco in any form. In my family, death is early and painful for tobacco users.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I clicked that link, at the very start of this thread, only to see how they got the briar, cured it, to get READY for making a pipe…

NOTHING about making a pipe… No Saws… No Nothing…

I think the link is wrong… YES??


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I need to try that with my radial arm saw!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Definitely looks like a sure fire *"do not try this at home"* technique. Putting things into perspective, they seem to be quite comfortable with it. We have only had OSHA trying to protect us, U.S., for 40 years now. They still have all their fingers. I never saw anyone fall from a steel beam before fall protection was required. I was quite comfortable until we got above 80', not that it mattered much ;-)


----------



## alexhigins (Feb 9, 2015)

o no! i cant even imagine to do that.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yikes!!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I like his safety helmet. No way would I even be near an open blade like that.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Alistair, Keep in mind that these guys make only one thing. They do it every day and have been doing it for years. That still have all their fingers so they have some idea of safety. (Only God knows what it is.) They are more along the lines of craftsmen than general woodworkers. I'm not about to give it a try, and the guy even thinking about trying it with his radial arm saw has a death wish.

Pop Golden


----------



## Picken5 (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with Roger. Yikes!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> They do it every day and have been doing it for years. That still have all their fingers so they have some idea of safety. (Only God knows what it is.)
> - Pop


Probably for the same reason we survived the industrial revolution until safety laws started to come into vogue in the 1930's.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Yikes!!! If it works for them, great. I wouldn't do it unless I was getting overtime pay. I bet once you do it for a while, you sort of get the hang of it. Still, I wouldn't want to do that.


----------

